# Home made dog blankets !!



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello all my mum is currently making dog blankets she makes them for people aswell but has started doing dog ones as they love them !! If anyone is interested let me know and I can get u in touch or deal with it for you myself , the price rages from king size at 65-60 pounds and smaller ones like dog blankets for 30 pounds give or take ? It can be personalised from colours to patters even to names put on it let me know what u all think ? Here are some pictures of her work , there are lots more, I can send pictures upon request . Thanks everyone


----------

